# REASONS why im pretty much done!



## HHTJ

2 main reasons:

Summary: 
In order of importance

1. Drunk people (spontaneous, unpredictable)
2. App keeps crashing while enroute, or during route, or after drop off. (need to reboot phone constantly or i started using 2nd phone for gps)
3. Drugs or contraband in my own vehicle planted or left.
-------------
Longer explanation


This industry is just not for me.
I havent had a "customer service" job since 2005 for a reason. I worked 8 years in hospitality between 97-2004, that wore down my patience. I drove a tow truck and a cab for a stint in 2000. Lucky I've never been robbed or beat up. 

Which is my worry now. Period.

Being younger, inexperienced in many industries and eager to learn new jobs and industries, you dont see dangers in alotta things you do. I used to work at Goodyear and you lift the car up, fix it, let it down. it was nothing to me as a 16yr old. Now i look back and i think "oh crap that car could fall." My perception is completely different with "what ifs" these days, with all of the different kind of experiences I've had. Working in hospitality, I've seen it all with drunk wedding parties, corporate bullies, and generally nice average people. 

I like working nights and overnights. I hate traffic and congestion. I love the peacefulness of the night, and Im always wide awake. At the same time, this industry at night time brings drunk people. Drunk people are the ones that need the rides. At the same time, drunk people are spontaneous and unpredictable. 

Now I've had no problems........ YET! Ive had some friendly people smelling of alcohol, either coming from a party or club, or taking one guy to the liquor store and he was laughing and calm. I had 2 people that fell asleep. Absolutely no problems. 

But you never know. And thats the potential thats got me uneasy.


And now im realizing this just isnt for me. 

The numbers are there in the Chicago market. The money is there. I only work about 1 or 2 days a week up to 3 hours each time, trying to test the waters. I haven't indulged into the city, only the outskirts as I've been trying to get comfortable. I've been signed up for about 3 months or so. 

I've averaged 29 an hour down to 15 an hour. Thats why i say the numbers are there, at least here in this market. Its not too bad. But after all this time I'm still uneasy. I got to get my confidence up and I've only been confident enough one night out of all the ones Ive drove. All the other times I've been nervous or tense.

I was "confident" on the weekend they made the new service agreement, and then i saw my rating dropped down, and that discouraged me that nite and i went home. Since then I agreed to the agreement but i guess i need to opt out before my 30days. But believe that I haven't drove since then. 

I sit in my vehicle, in the parking lot, grab the phone try to sign in and i just never push the button to go online. And i go home. 

I just blew Christmas.. but you know what, I never listen to my gut. And I' ve had the anxiety that now i believe is simliar to flying. I never have, never will fly. And then it all made sense to me. 

Sure I'm creating my own worry without anything ever happening to me personally. ANd it seems that the incidents across the country are less than 1% of all the daily rides. Just like how they say plane crashes are less than 1% of all daily flights etc etc. 

Still, the POTENTIAL is there to have something go wrong.

Then i guess taxis are exempt from having illegal things in the car? But we are not. Your car, your possession, your arrest. I had only one criminal case when i was 18 and that taught me a lesson, and I've stayed out of trouble since then. I cannot risk having anything left in my vehicle that will catch me something. Its just not worth it. 


And therefore...... yeh i think im just done. If i blew Christmas, I already know I'm probably going to blow New Years. No matter the money. What good is money if im 1. injured 2. dead 3. arrested

Im good. 

Im gonna find a temporary office job where i sit and type all day. At least ill be comfortable and have piece of mind until i start my own business. 

Now you see the explanation of my Avi. I've been uneasy since the start. "IDK if i like this job or not" I can say, nah its not for me now.


----------



## McLovin

Great self assessment. It's not worth the anxiety for your health. This is not life changing money. Life is too short. Good luck to you.


----------



## gearhead

It's good you're getting out. Streets is the number 1 killer in men, and it sounds like you're stressed out to max. As Spock would say "live long and prosper" have a long and healthy life. Happy New Year, and many more after this one.


----------



## HHTJ

thanks guys i tried! if you dont try u never know if its gonna work out or not. now i see its not for me. i already know im gonna lose my ass on new years but i just dont think im gonna do it.


----------



## maui

All great reasons. 

There are a ton of nice people who use Uber, but it is ripe for scams and abuse. I have not had issues with app crashes, though seeing more and more drunks or people I would rather not be in a car with


----------



## Sean76

I HEAR YOU HHTJ,
I have lost all interest in Uber-
The company is run like crap-
The drivers are treated like crap-
The pay is crap-
The clients are all DRUNK Trash-
The dangers are REAL!
Don't feel bad HHTJ about walking away...instead just say to yourself
"I tried it, it sucked, and I'm still alive"!
/cheers


----------



## Tony DePalma

I get 5% drunks and 99% of them are just having fun. You do XL only you rock $34 a ride been avg take home. Cry me a river grow up!


----------



## sicky

I'm hoping to mace someone before I quit. I will need a valid reason and I have a dashcam. If someone attacks me, they get maced and I quit and sue them.


----------



## Tony DePalma

The suit goes nowhere no lawyer will take it either


----------



## sicky

You can sue the rider. Edward Caban's lawsuit seems to be going somewhere


----------



## maui

sicky said:


> I was actually joking about wanting to get attacked. I was hoping for more fun responses than yours.


That is why I am starting the rumor about an Uber Fight Club in Denver


----------



## sicky

maui said:


> That is why I am starting the rumor about an Uber Fight Club in Denver


Toddler sumo matches!


----------



## maui

sicky said:


> Toddler sumo matches!


First Rule of Denver Uber Fight Club (DUFC) - Don't Drive for UBER!


----------



## Tony DePalma

Sure yes I believe you NOT


----------



## ridewiththisgal

HHTJ said:


> 2 main reasons:
> 
> Summary:
> In order of importance
> 
> 1. Drunk people (spontaneous, unpredictable)
> 2. App keeps crashing while enroute, or during route, or after drop off. (need to reboot phone constantly or i started using 2nd phone for gps)
> 3. Drugs or contraband in my own vehicle planted or left.
> -------------
> Longer explanation
> 
> This industry is just not for me.
> I havent had a "customer service" job since 2005 for a reason. I worked 8 years in hospitality between 97-2004, that wore down my patience. I drove a tow truck and a cab for a stint in 2000. Lucky I've never been robbed or beat up.
> 
> Which is my worry now. Period.
> 
> Being younger, inexperienced in many industries and eager to learn new jobs and industries, you dont see dangers in alotta things you do. I used to work at Goodyear and you lift the car up, fix it, let it down. it was nothing to me as a 16yr old. Now i look back and i think "oh crap that car could fall." My perception is completely different with "what ifs" these days, with all of the different kind of experiences I've had. Working in hospitality, I've seen it all with drunk wedding parties, corporate bullies, and generally nice average people.
> 
> I like working nights and overnights. I hate traffic and congestion. I love the peacefulness of the night, and Im always wide awake. At the same time, this industry at night time brings drunk people. Drunk people are the ones that need the rides. At the same time, drunk people are spontaneous and unpredictable.
> 
> Now I've had no problems........ YET! Ive had some friendly people smelling of alcohol, either coming from a party or club, or taking one guy to the liquor store and he was laughing and calm. I had 2 people that fell asleep. Absolutely no problems.
> 
> But you never know. And thats the potential thats got me uneasy.
> 
> And now im realizing this just isnt for me.
> 
> The numbers are there in the Chicago market. The money is there. I only work about 1 or 2 days a week up to 3 hours each time, trying to test the waters. I haven't indulged into the city, only the outskirts as I've been trying to get comfortable. I've been signed up for about 3 months or so.
> 
> I've averaged 29 an hour down to 15 an hour. Thats why i say the numbers are there, at least here in this market. Its not too bad. But after all this time I'm still uneasy. I got to get my confidence up and I've only been confident enough one night out of all the ones Ive drove. All the other times I've been nervous or tense.
> 
> I was "confident" on the weekend they made the new service agreement, and then i saw my rating dropped down, and that discouraged me that nite and i went home. Since then I agreed to the agreement but i guess i need to opt out before my 30days. But believe that I haven't drove since then.
> 
> I sit in my vehicle, in the parking lot, grab the phone try to sign in and i just never push the button to go online. And i go home.
> 
> I just blew Christmas.. but you know what, I never listen to my gut. And I' ve had the anxiety that now i believe is simliar to flying. I never have, never will fly. And then it all made sense to me.
> 
> Sure I'm creating my own worry without anything ever happening to me personally. ANd it seems that the incidents across the country are less than 1% of all the daily rides. Just like how they say plane crashes are less than 1% of all daily flights etc etc.
> 
> Still, the POTENTIAL is there to have something go wrong.
> 
> Then i guess taxis are exempt from having illegal things in the car? But we are not. Your car, your possession, your arrest. I had only one criminal case when i was 18 and that taught me a lesson, and I've stayed out of trouble since then. I cannot risk having anything left in my vehicle that will catch me something. Its just not worth it.
> 
> And therefore...... yeh i think im just done. If i blew Christmas, I already know I'm probably going to blow New Years. No matter the money. What good is money if im 1. injured 2. dead 3. arrested
> 
> Im good.
> 
> Im gonna find a temporary office job where i sit and type all day. At least ill be comfortable and have piece of mind until i start my own business.
> 
> Now you see the explanation of my Avi. I've been uneasy since the start. "IDK if i like this job or not" I can say, nah its not for me now.


I get how you feel. I started out just estatic about driving. I loved the freedom of being able to work when I wanted. In the car I love to drive. I live in the outskirts of a big city. I drive people from my home location but no longer accept rides when I am downtown. Its a lot of people cancelling the trip after I have already almost made it to destination. Or the rider is not ready when I arrive and I have to circle around for the 5 minutes till I can cancel to get the $5 cancel fee, which UBER keeps a $1.

I really jumped in pumped and totally did a 5 star every ride. Most of the riders for UBER are pretentious jerks. LYFT riders rock and LYFT pays better but not enough people need rides in my area. This isn't for everyone. I don't worry about safety that much because I never drive at bar time. But its become me just sitting in my car waiting for a ride that usually takes an hour to come through. I don't get anxiety to often but I have started lately. Maybe it could be sitting in my car drinking coffee, LOL.

Have you ever tried temping? I worked for several temp agencies in my past and I loved it. You can work for different companies. I was signed up with four. doing different jobs until you find something that fits. Or you can just keep switching jobs . They even have jobs during night shifts. Good luck with everything and your business. nd I hope you find your place that fits and makes you happier!


----------



## sicky

Tony DePalma said:


> Sure yes I believe you NOT


Chill out Georgia, next thing you know you're going to accuse me of being associated with whatever political party you dislike...oh wait you already did

We in Denver have a sense of humor. It's the only way we can get by while earning poverty wages.

Now go mace someone and Uber on


----------



## sicky

maui said:


> First Rule of Denver Uber Fight Club (DUFC) - Don't Drive for UBER!


We can play dropkick murphys for you. If we are definitely going to quit it would be fun to drive our most obnoxious PAX to the fight club and drop em off. Some of the drunk ones I've had would probably prefer that to going home.


----------



## Suzdog

Tony DePalma said:


> Sean you sir are a Blathering idiot. Probation did not work. Drinking is Legal it is part of life in the most Moral Country on the face of the earth. I said i rarely drive drunks I said 5% the other 95% of the time I drive articulate well mannered people ( UberX breeds drunks I don't drive X). The drunks I have had were never out of control. I am a RECOVERED Alcholic so I understand social, heavy and alcoholic's huge difference in the 3. To lump them all together and make such judgements shows you are a stooge.


Alcoholics are NEVER recovered. They are always "in recovery", day by day. Also, I thought part of your program was not issuing judgments against your fellow man. The man may not be educated about alcoholics vs social drinkers vs amateurs on their way to alcoholism but he deserves an opinion on what he has experienced. It sounds like the drunks he drove were not fun so you can't blame him for the way he feels about hauling them around. Or his opinion about Uber either.  Peace Brother !!


----------



## ridewiththisgal

Tony DePalma said:


> Jerks???? Seriously I've got 800riders 785 wet intelligent conversationalists period. You're a illy saying left has better riders come on they come from same exact pool. Dumb post real dumb fire Uberx drive only UberXL


Normally I don't bother to respond to people who are rude to just be rude. But how would you know? Do you live in my area? No you live in Georgia. I can make an obversation based on my own experiences. I cannot say how the riders are in your area, just like how can you in mine? There is a difference in attitude and expectation for UBER vs LYFT, in my area. The conversations are friendlier in general with LYFT and most of my riders are ex UBER riders.

I live in a urban part of a big city. Our downtown in about 10 miles south of where I live. Your population is about 59,000 mine is about 652,000. What about %600 bigger populace than your city. So educate yourself or just shut up. I talk to drivers in my city who drive for both UBER and LYFT because I used both that is what got me started as a driver. They unlike yourself know there is a difference between the clientele. Your UBER riders may not expect to be treated with Four seasons service, but a lot of the riders I have do. The times when the GPS screws up and I wing it cause I know my city I have had riders with UBER be mad at me and UBER because it is saying to go opposite way of where I know we should be going. When the times it happens with my LYFT riders they just laugh and enjoy the ride. All of my LYFT riders sit up front and tell me not to bother to open the door for them. Where all of my UBER riders want the door openend for them for pick up and drop off, even in a city where the roads are one way and no parking. My rating for UBER is 4.89 but based on your attitude on your post I know yours would be 3 and you would be deactivated.

I imagine you just argue to argue.


----------



## Tony DePalma

Young Lady. I don't argue to argue so wrong there. I am retired Sailor live in GA a small city Atlanta ( I come from the greatest city on earth NYC) I understand people of all groups that liberals like to lump them into. For me they are all human beings and I relate to all. I love Uber because the conversations are priceless. I'm an Enter-genetic outgoing conservative, who talks Tech, MLB, NBA, current events whatever or if a person is quite i stay quite. I find 95% of people weather a businessman going to the airport or my UberXL with a load of college kids to be polite ,kind and smart. I can't imagine one ride-share outfit better then the other. Uber has 90% of the market and Econ 101 is important to me. ( Rush is always on 12-3) So I stick where I can obtain the most rides only XL never X ,which is not profitable. My ratings are 4.84 top partner status, I provide refreshments, phone chargers etc. I open doors for all ladies as my Dad taught me. I take peoples luggage out of my car, and I'm tipped fairly well too. Enjoy yourself. I only reacted to you calling people jerks. It sounds like our Presidents portrayal of American Citizens.


----------



## Tony DePalma

Kid I drive in metro Atlanta not a small town

The population odometer is expected to roll over to nice round numbers for 31 metropolitan areas this month, including Atlanta. The list, based on new estimates by On Numbers, includes 19 metros with more than 1 million residents. Metro Atlanta's population will reach the *5,490,000* milestone by Jan. 9.Jan


----------



## Tony DePalma

Educate myself? Where did you get 59,000pot of 5 million?


----------



## Tony DePalma

You need to take geography dear


----------



## Tony DePalma

Suzdog said:


> Alcoholics are NEVER recovered. They are always "in recovery", day by day. Also, I thought part of your program was not issuing judgments against your fellow man. The man may not be educated about alcoholics vs social drinkers vs amateurs on their way to alcoholism but he deserves an opinion on what he has experienced. It sounds like the drunks he drove were not fun so you can't blame him for the way he feels about hauling them around. Or his opinion about Uber either.  Peace Brother !!


We are recovered. Recovering is like walking a tight rope. Study the big Book DR> Slliktworh and Bill talked about being recovered from a homeless state of mind and body. Judgements are part of life like traffic lights you have to have them. DR. Laura said that and I love the line. Peace too you too


----------



## HHTJ

Tony DePalma said:


> I get 5% drunks and 99% of them are just having fun. You do XL only you rock $34 a ride been avg take home. Cry me a river grow up!


i drive an XL but only get X rides...... i was already being screwed


----------



## Tony DePalma

HHTJ said:


> i drive an XL but only get X rides...... i was already being screwed


 Opt out of X stay home till you get XL I drive much less make much more


----------



## Charles1

Suzdog said:


> Alcoholics are NEVER recovered. They are always "in recovery", day by day. Also, I thought part of your program was not issuing judgments against your fellow man. The man may not be educated about alcoholics vs social drinkers vs amateurs on their way to alcoholism but he deserves an opinion on what he has experienced. It sounds like the drunks he drove were not fun so you can't blame him for the way he feels about hauling them around. Or his opinion about Uber either.  Peace Brother !!


According to the failed AA model.


----------



## Tony DePalma

HHTJ said:


> i drive an XL but only get X rides...... i was already being screwed


All you need to o is email and add XL to your account simple


----------



## Tony DePalma

Charles1 said:


> According to the failed AA model.


Exactly and the big book explains all including judging ones sincere and if they are heavy drinker or real alcoholic


----------



## HHTJ

Tony DePalma said:


> Opt out of X stay home till you get XL I drive much less make much more


never knew how that worked i just signed up and they put me on x

btw, i had to start driving as my temp service screwed me and i fell behind on bills and food.

weird thing is i was inactive for over 30 days and my profile wasnt cancelled.


----------



## Tony DePalma

HHTJ said:


> never knew how that worked i just signed up and they put me on x
> 
> btw, i had to start driving as my temp service screwed me and i fell behind on bills and food.
> 
> weird thing is i was inactive for over 30 days and my profile wasnt cancelled.


Oh I feel for you are workforce is so much less then it was when I was young. My ratings went from. 4.81 to 4.75 they sent email saying evaluating mine over next 50 trips and if below 4.6 for those 50 deactivate me! Problem with XL is not the easy airports early in the week but those drunk large groups on weekend and the snotty elites who don't like cramming in your car. I can't afford X shocking it's still .75. Good luck I'm just gonna see what happens.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Tony DePalma said:


> I get 5% drunks and 99% of them are just having fun. You do XL only you rock $34 a ride been avg take home. Cry me a river grow up!


dork


----------

